# [Review] Alphacool Eiszapfen & Eisbecher 150mm DDC - AGB



## DaBlackSheep (10. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
1. Danksagung
2. Über Alphacool
3. Zu mir
4. Verpackung und Details
4.1 Der Eisbecher
4.2 Die Eiszapfen

5. Praxis
5.1 Der Eisbecher
5.2 Die Eiszapfen

6. Impressionen
7. Fazit
*


*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung der Samples.
Aquatuning hat mir neben dem bereits im vorigen Review beschriebenen Set auch noch je
ein paar Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungen in schwarz und in verchromter Ausführung - 
sowie einen Eisbecher 150mm Ausgleichsbehälter zukommen lassen


*Über Alphacool*

Alphacool hat sich auf Wasserkühlungen für Desktop PC's spezialisiert und arbeitet stetig an 
Verbesserungen und Neuheiten, die zur optimierten Kühlleistung und optischen Aufwertung der Heim -
wie auch Firmenrechner und Server dienen.

Eine Vielzahl an Radiatoren, CPU-Kühler für alle gängigen Sockeltypen, Grafikkarten-Kühler für aktuelle Karten, 
Schläuche und Anschlüsse in verschiedenen Größen werden demnach zur Verfügung gestellt, 
um keine offenen Wünsche unbefriedigt zu lassen. 

Alphacool Website


*Über mich*

Mein Name ist Sebastian, in meinem Clan und allgemein im Netz kennt man mich als BlackSheep.
Ich bin ein 34 Jahre jung, verheiratet und Vater zweier Kinder (4J. + 1J.), heimisch bin ich in Essen (NRW).

Derzeit nehme ich bei einer großen deutschen Prüforganisation an einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker
in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration teil.
Weiter ist eines meiner Hobbys das Basteln an Computer. So gibt es schon einige Reviews von mir,
welche man entweder hier im Forum oder auf einem großen Portal für Testberichte findet.

*Das Testsystem besteht aus:*


Intel Core i5 4670k @ Stock
12 GB Corsair XMS RAM 1333 Mhz
MSI Z87 G55 Mainboard
EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB
256 GB Sandisk Ultra SSD
1 TB HDD @7200rpm
2 TB HDD @7200rpm



*Verpackung und Details*
*Der Eisbecher*
Beim Eisbecher handelt es sich um einen Ausgleichsbehälter in Form eines Zylinders.
Durch das Röhrchen im inneren des Ausgleichsbehälters soll der sogenannte "Lighttower"-Effekt entstehen.

Bei der mir vorliegenden Version handelt es sich um den Eisbecher 150mm Plexi für die Laing DDC-1T Pumpe.

Geliefert wird der Eisbecher in einem schwarzen Karton welcher mit dezenten Abbildungen des Eisbechers versehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Eisbecher besteht aus Plexi und besteht im Grund aus 7 Teilen.
Der Eisbecher besteht aus der Basis, dem Rohr, dem Deckel, einer Platte die am Boden im Inneren liegt und dem Plexistab,
der diesen wunderschönen Effekt ermöglicht.  Weiter gibt es noch zwei Dichtgummis von denen sich je einer in der Basis und einer im Deckel befindet.
Der Eisbecher macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und auch die Wände des Ausgleichsbehälters scheinen mir ausreichend dick.
Die Maße inkl. Halterung ohne Standfüße liegen bei 157 x 136 x 88 mm (LxBxT).

Neben dem Eisbecher befinden sich noch folgende Teil im Lieferumfang:

4x M4x25mm Schraube
8x M4x8mm Schraube
4x M4 Mutter
2x Standfuß
1x Inbusschlüssel

Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man die Basis des Eisbechers von der Seite.
Gut zu sehen sind die Bohrungen für die Halterung. Die Bohrung in der Mitte dient der Aufnahme einer 5 mm LED.
Die andere Seite sieht genauso aus und verfügt ebenfalls über eine Bohrung für eine LED.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der nächsten Abbildung sieht man den Eisbecher von der Unterseite.
Hier wird die Laing DDC-1T angeflanscht. Dafür muss das Oberteil der Pumpe abgeschraubt werden.
Die Pumpe ist ab Werk mit Torx Schrauben versehen - solltet ihr keinen Torx haben, kann man es auch vorsichtig mit einem 
Schlitz Schraubendreher versuchen.
Anschließende setzt man die Pumpe mit dem Dichtungsgummi, welches zur Pumpe gehört, auf den Boden des Eisbechers auf.
Um die Pumpe mit dem Eisbecher zu verbinden braucht man die Schrauben, die dem Eisbecher beiliegen, dabei handelt es sich um Inbusschrauben.
(Ein Inbusschlüssel liegt dem Eisbecher bei)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun kommen wir zu der Seite, an der sich der Ein- und Ausgang befinden.
Die Ein- bzw. Ausgänge verfügen über ein 1/4" Gewinde und sind mit IN bzw. OUT beschriftet.
Der Zulauf von Wasser in den Eisbecher kann auch über den Deckel an der Oberseite erfolgen.
Um dann trotzdem den "Lighttower"-Effekt zu erreichen, liegt dem Eisbecher ein kleines Röhrchen bei,
welches in den Deckel gesteckt wird, so steht der Effekt dann quasi Kopf.

Allerdings passen die normalen Anschraubtüllen nicht in die Öffnung des Deckels.
Das Gewinde ist zwar ein 1/4" Gewinde, aber der Anschluss ist etwas vertieft.
Die Vertiefung ist im Durchmesser etwas kleiner als die dickste Stelle von der Anschraubtülle,
und somit konnte ich das nicht testen.

Eine Rückfrage bei Aquatuning ergab, dass die 45 Grad und die 90 Grad Winkel passen auf den Deckel.
Demnächst kommt auch eine neue Linie von Anschraubtüllen, die im Außendurchmesser etwas kleiner sind,
die dürften dann auch passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auf dem Bild ist auch die Montagevorrichtung zu sehen mit der man den Eisbecher beispielsweise an einem Lüfterplatz anschrauben kann.


Der Eisbecher kann auf drei Arten befestigt werden.

1. Mit der Halterung vom letzten Bild an einem Lüfterplatz aber auch liegend am Boden oder am Deckel im Inneren des PC Gehäuses
2. Mit den Halterungen die Seitlich am Fuß verschraubt werden
3. Mit den Halterungen der Pumpe


*Die Eiszapfen*
Bei den "Eiszapfen" welche ebenfalls von Alphacool stammen,
handelt es sich um qualitativ hochwertige Schnellkupllungen die man wahlweise in matt schwarz oder verchromt erwerben kann.

Eine solche Schnellkopplung kommt idealerweise dort zum Einsatz, wo ein Wasserkreislauf öfters getrennt wird.
Beispielsweise wenn man an der Wasserkühlung externe Radiatoren (beispielsweise ein Aquaduct) betreibt.

Geliefert werden die Schnellkupplungen in kleinen, schwarzen Schachteln.
Die Schachteln sind mit einem Alphacool Schriftzug versehen und ein Aufkleber informiert über den Inhalt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In jeder Schachtel befindet sich eine Schnellkupplung, welche nochmal in ein wenig Folie eingepackt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um die Schnellkupplung zu komplettieren, kommen an jedes Ende eine Anschraubtülle.
Die Gewinde sind im 1/4" Format ausgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Getrennt werden diese Kupplungen durch herunterziehen des äußeren Rings. 
Beide Seiten verschließen sofort dicht, sodass kein Wasser mehr austreten kann. 
Das Zusammenstecken funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne verkanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Schnellkupplung "Eiszapfen" ist 64,6 mm lang und der Durchmesser liegt bei 23,9 mm.
Als Material kommt Messing zum Einsatz, welches entweder matt schwarz lackiert oder verchromt daher kommt.
Das Gewicht ohne Anschraubtüllen liegt bei ca. 99 Gramm, mit Anschraubtüllen sind es ca. 154 Gramm.


*Praxis*
*Der Eisbecher*
Der Eisbecher lässt sich sehr einfach mit der Laing DDC-1T paaren.

Dazu braucht es zusätzlich einen Torx Schlüssel, denn die Laing verfügt über diese Schrauben.
Die vier Schrauben an der Pumpe werden gelöst und der Deckel mit den Ein-/Ausgängen  wird abgenommen.
Nun dreht man den Eisbecher am besten auf den Kopf.
Jetzt nimmt man die Gummidichtung der Pumpe her und legt diese in die Basis und anschließend die Pumpe obendrauf.

Jetzt noch die Anschraubtüllen für den Ein- und Auslass anschrauben, einen netten Platz suchen, festschrauben und los geht's.

Ich habe den Eisbecher aufrecht montiert und dann das System gefüllt.
Allerdings ist die Pumpe extrem stark, so dass es zur Beimengung von Luft kam.
Da konnte ich machen was ich wollte, ich bekam die Luft nicht aus dem System raus.

Abhilfe schafft es hier, wenn man die Pumpe drosselt - meine läuft jetzt auf 7 Volt.
Ich habe das System so befüllt, dass das Röhrchen in der Mitte etwa einen Zentimeter aus dem Wasser ragt.
Das ergibt den gewünschten Light Tower Effekt, der noch eindrucksvoller wird, wenn man mit LED arbeitet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gs36ruZ0ioM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann auch das Wasser durch den Deckel einströmen lassen und diesen Effekt erreichen,
dazu ist dem Eisbecher ein kleines Röhrchen für den Deckelt beigefügt.
Dies konnte ich allerdings nicht testen, da ich nicht die richtige Anschraubtülle hier habe.


*Die Eiszapfen*
Zwei Eiszapfen hatte ich für kurze Zeit in den Kühlkreislauf eingebunden.
Ursprünglich hatte ich das so vorgesehen, dass ich das System erweitern kann ohne das Wasser ablassen zu müssen.
Um die Eiszapfen einzubauen werden zwei Anschraubtüllen benötigt, diese werden einfach an die Schläuche angeschlossen,
anschließend die Teile des Eiszapfens drauf schrauben, zusammenstecken und fertig! Von der Handhabung her echt super.
Doch mein Gehäuse ist etwas zu klein für sowas, daher habe ich sie erst mal zur Seite gelegt, bis ich sie gebrauchen kann.

Die Eiszapfen scheinen den Durchfluss nicht sonderlich zu stören, ich habe zwar keinen Durchflussmesser,
aber ich denke das der Effekt im Eisbecher nachgelassen hätte, wenn die Eiszapfen den Fluss behindert hätten.

In dem Thread wo die Eiszapfen vorgestellt wurden kam die Frage auf, ob beim trennen Wasser austritt.
Um diese Frage zu klären habe ich einen Testaufbau zusammen gesteckt und davon ein Video gemacht.

Ich habe ein Stück Schlauch genommen und an einer Seite den einen Teil des Eiszapfens samt Anschraubtülle befestigt
und habe dann Wasser eingefüllt bis eine kleine Luftblase blieb. 
Dann habe ich eine weitere Anschraubtülle an das noch offene Ende montiert und den anderen Teil des Eiszapfens aufgeschraubt.

Den Rest seht ihr in diesem kurzem Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-lb1rb7KOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie man sieht tritt erst Wasser aus nachdem ich das Konstrukt geschüttelt habe.
Trotzdem sollte man immer mit Trick 17 und doppelten Boden arbeiten und vorsichtshalber ein Stück Küchenrolle unterlegen,
wenn man das im Rechner macht.



*Fazit*

*Fazit - Eisbecher*
Da haben die Leute von Alphacool ein echt schönes Teil gemacht.
Optisch ist der Eisbecher sehr ansprechend, qualitativ wirkt er sehr gut und die Montage war einfach.

*Pro:*

Hochwertige Anmutung
Schönes Design
Einfache Montage
Toller Effekt
Für LED Beleuchtung vorbereitet
Stehende und liegende Montage
Zulauf auch über Deckel

*Contra:*

Durchmesser des Deckelzulaufs zu etwas zu klein

Mehr Contras habe ich wirklich nicht gefunden, ein echt gelungenes Stück.
Preislich liegt diese Version des Eisbechers bei 66,80€


*Fazit - Eiszapfen*
Die Eiszapfen haben mich echt überrascht, sie sind einfach zu montieren und sind nahezu tropffrei beim trennen.
(Es sei denn man schüttel wie ein wahnsinniger die Schläuche).
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und der Mechanismus funktioniert einwandfrei und das trotz des Preises.


*Pro:*

Nahezu Tropffrei
Sehr gut verarbeitet
Einfache Montage
Gut funktionierender Mechanismus
Preis

*Contra:*

Endgewicht recht hoch

Das einzige was mich an den Schnellkupplungen gestört hat war tatsächlich das Gewicht.
Alleine ein Eiszapfen wiegt 99 Gramm und 154 Gramm mit den Anschraubtüllen, das zieht den Schlauch ganz schön nach unten.
Abhilfe schafft man nur indem man die Schnellkupplungen mit Kabelbinder oder ähnlichem montiert.
Aber ich denke auch, dass es für den Preis verschmerzbar ist.


*Schlusswort*
Beide Bauteile sind nahezu perfekt und super einfach zu montieren, die negativen Punkte die mir aufgefallen sind fallen kaum ins Gewicht,
daher vergebe ich auch hier sowohl für den Eisbecher 5 von 5 BlackSheeps und für die Eiszapfen ebenfalls 5 von 5 BlackSheeps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*für den Eisbecher*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*für die Eiszapfen*


----------



## Drayygo (10. März 2016)

Sehr schickes Review... Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch:
Ich habe auch den Eisbecher 150mm lite (also den ohne Pumpengedöns).  Ist bei dir der "Lighttower-Effekt" auch so "laut"? Ich finde das Plätschern schon 
sehr stark hörbar, so sehr, dass ich den AGB bis übers Röhrchen gefüllt habe, um den Effekt zu verhindern.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. März 2016)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ist bei dir der "Lighttower-Effekt" auch so "laut"? Ich finde das Plätschern schon
> sehr stark hörbar, so sehr, dass ich den AGB bis übers Röhrchen gefüllt habe, um den Effekt zu verhindern.



Im Abschnitt "Praxis" in dem Video zum Eisbecher kannst du dich selbst davon überzeugen.
Ich höre kein Geplätscher - nur die Lüfter von der Grafikkarte, die hört man recht gut.


----------



## Drayygo (10. März 2016)

Okay, meine Pumpe läuft auch mit 12V, ist allerdings auch "nur" eine DC 12-220 von Phobya, also auch nicht die stärkste (aber leise und mehr als ausreichend stark!). Ich probiere es mal mit dem Drosseln, allerdings habe ich definitiv keine Luft mehr im System. Mhm..ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. März 2016)

Ein wenig Plätschern ist normal. Das spritzt ja gegen die Seitenwand und sorgt für viel Bewegung im Wasser. Man kann leider nicht beides haben. Bei mir zu Hause habe ich den Behälter direkt bis zu den Düsen gefüllt und die Pumpe stark gedrossel. Dann hat man eben oben einen netten kleinen Effekt den man aber nicht hören kann. Zumindest bei mir nicht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich höre kein Geplätscher - aber kann man ja auch aus dem Video raushören und das wurde ohne Seitenwand gedreht.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

Schönes Review.. irgenwdie bräuchte ich mehr Zeit und Geld um das alles mal ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## Loc-Deu (12. März 2016)

Die Eiszapfen sind echt cool, tritt noch mehr aus wenn man weiter schüttelt?

Nettes review.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. März 2016)

Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Die Eiszapfen sind echt cool, tritt noch mehr aus wenn man weiter schüttelt?
> 
> Nettes review.



Nein, da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## chaotium (16. März 2016)

Da hat ja Alphacool voll bei Aquacomputer abgeschaut mit dem Wassereffekt. Aber dort plätschert es auch


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. März 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Da hat ja Alphacool voll bei Aquacomputer abgeschaut mit dem Wassereffekt. Aber dort plätschert es auch



Bevor man solche Gerüchte in die Welt setzt, sollte man sich richtig informieren. Der eigentliche LIghttower kam fast auf den Monat zeitgleich mit den Aqualis auf den Markt. Zudem unterscheidet sich der Effekt beider Produkte erheblich


----------



## econaut (21. August 2016)

Kann man da oben eine Druckausgleichsmembran reinschrauben?

Diese hier z.B. ?

Aquacomputer Druckausgleichsmembran G1/4, hohe Ausfuhrung | Uberdruckventil | Zubehor fur Behalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## econaut (23. August 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe gerade den letzten Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter bei euch bestellt.

Dazu noch eine Frage:

Kann ich an den dritten Anschluss auf der Rückseite den Kugelhahn anbringen? Also Anschluss, Schlauch, Kugelhahn zum "Wasserlassen"?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. August 2016)

Ja, das kannst du machen.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. September 2016)

Ich möchte mich auch nach jahrelangem Zögern mal mit diesem Bereich befassen. Da mein neue Case eh gerade zerlegt auf der Werkbank liegt, und ich dadurch die Gelegenheit günstig finde, hier ein paar Fragen zu den o.g. Produkten. Bitte schon vorab um Verzeihung, da ich in der Hinsicht ein totaler Anfänger bin:

1. ich hätte gern eine Kombination aus einer VPP655 + Tube- AGB (Aqualis XT 450 oder Eisbecher 250), gibt es diese Kombinationsmöglichkeit?
Alternativ: Alphacool DDC 310 mit Kopplung an Aqualis oder Eisbecher
2. Alphacool XT45 oder UT60 360er Radiator

Eingehängt wird das Ganze in ein Enthoo Luxe, sollte also genug Platz haben. Es geht erst einmal um eine CPU-only Kühlung (I5 2500@4Ghz), da ich meine derzeitige GraKa (Custom R9 390x PCB) wahrscheinlich nicht lange haben werde. 360er Radiator sollte doch aber ausreichen oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. September 2016)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch nach jahrelangem Zögern mal mit diesem Bereich befassen. Da mein neue Case eh gerade zerlegt auf der Werkbank liegt, und ich dadurch die Gelegenheit günstig finde, hier ein paar Fragen zu den o.g. Produkten. Bitte schon vorab um Verzeihung, da ich in der Hinsicht ein totaler Anfänger bin:
> 
> 1. ich hätte gern eine Kombination aus einer VPP655 + Tube- AGB (Aqualis XT 450 oder Eisbecher 250), gibt es diese Kombinationsmöglichkeit?
> Alternativ: Alphacool DDC 310 mit Kopplung an Aqualis oder Eisbecher
> ...


Moin
Es gibt den Eisbecher mit Pumpe
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ein 360er reicht für die CPU.
Dhast aber Platz im Deckel für einen 420er und den würde ich auch ausnutzen. Später kommt ja noch die Grafikkarte hinzu.
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll die Pumpe in dem Boden beim Netzteil zu stellen und das AGB separat. Aber das musst du ausmessen.

Gruß Schmiddi

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (8. September 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Es gibt den Eisbecher mit Pumpe
> Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Danke für die Einschätzung, das hilft bei der Orientierung, bei den Tube-AGBs ging es mir ganz gezielt um die großvolumigen, die offenbar keinen direkten D5-Port besitzen (bei keinem Hersteller). Ich habe noch Platz im Luxe unter der PSU-Shroud für eine Pumpe.. dann müsste es auch keine D5 sein. Im sichtbaren Bereich wollte ich halt was möglichst kompaktes nehmen. Es muss auch keine Eheim Variante sein unter der Shroud. Entkoppeln kann ich dann zum Boden.. ist evtl. tatsächlich die bessere Idee, je mehr ich darüber sinniere.


----------



## Wini3200 (20. September 2016)

Ähhm hallo bin ganz neu in dem Forum und hab eine Frage, weis aber nicht genau wo ich sie stellen soll deshalb poste ich sie mal hier rein. 😅
Also ich bau gerade meine erste Wakü und hab eben den Eisbecher Classic und möchte den so wie im angefügten Bild betreiben, aber wo/wie befülle ich ihn nun, da im Einlass oben ja der Schlauch steckt? 😰
Hoffe mir kann wer helfen 🙂

LG Wini


----------



## ItsJayne (20. September 2016)

Wini3200 schrieb:


> Ähhm hallo bin ganz neu in dem Forum und hab eine Frage, weis aber nicht genau wo ich sie stellen soll deshalb poste ich sie mal hier rein.
> Also ich bau gerade meine erste Wakü und hab eben den Eisbecher Classic und möchte den so wie im angefügten Bild betreiben, aber wo/wie befülle ich ihn nun, da im Einlass oben ja der Schlauch steckt?
> Hoffe mir kann wer helfen
> 
> LG Wini



Ja, das wird schwierig.Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass das mit einem T-Adapter an der Stelle richtig funktionieren kann, weil du die Wakü auch später ansonsten gar nicht nachfüllen bzw. auffüllen kannst. Wenn es die erste Wakü ist, dann verzichte einfach auf den Anschluss oben und schliess es unten bzw. an der Seite an...wird viele Probleme vermeiden.


----------



## Wini3200 (21. September 2016)

Hmm oke gut danke


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. September 2016)

Wini3200 schrieb:


> Hmm oke gut danke


Kannst du den nicht drehen ?  Ist das Röhrchen zum rausschrauben?

Alternativ unten ein Kugelhahn ran und dann mit einem langen Schlauch von oben befüllen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wini3200 (21. September 2016)

Ja einfach drehen müsste eigentlich gehen


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

Wini3200 schrieb:


> Ja einfach drehen müsste eigentlich gehen


Jap  soweit ich weiß ja! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (24. August 2017)

Hi,
ich hab eine Frage, kann man hier hinten: https://gzhls.at/i/14/30/1401430-n1.jpg
Ein kleinen Temperatursensor montieren?


----------

